# toccoa driftboat float time to curis switch



## FARMS100 (Sep 10, 2016)

I want to float the toccoa from dam to curtis switch,I will be in a small driftboat. I'm looking to float it in 4-5hrs as I'm 73 and will be worn out if it takes any more time. I also want this as a fishing trip too, that will make it longer,. I have looked all over and no hours and minute times. If you can help I THANK YOU, as if the trip is longer than that I will have to pass I will have a younger fellow on board with me who knows river floats.
THANKS----AL


----------



## dirtfilth (Sep 12, 2016)

The float, when not generating, will take at least 5 hours with no fishing and you may hit dead water in some places. You would be better off going while they are generating, if that is allowed.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Sep 12, 2016)

One word of caution.  DO NOT TRY TO NEGOTIATE THE RAILROAD TRESTLE AT HOGBACK DURING GENERATION!


----------



## FARMS100 (Sep 12, 2016)

JIMMY--I will not be on the river with high water, how many hours to curtis switch from dam,if we get on the water at 8:30 how far to bridge.generation has been starting at 10:00am, do you think it would work that way. I have the driftboat that I had a thread on GON
a couple years ago. It really a flat bot dory that sets high in water.
THANKS FOR HELP-----  AL


----------



## fishndoc (Sep 13, 2016)

I haven't done it in a drift boat, but have made the trip several times in a kayak, and if you do any fishing on the trip, I don't think you will make it within your time limit.

Also, be prepared to get out occasionally to pull your noat over the shoals.  It is an easier float during a water release (listen to Jimmy's advise about the trestle!), but most people find the fishing is very slow during high water.

With the limitations you have stated, you might be wise to hire a guide fir your first Toccoa float.


----------



## FARMS100 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks -doc    i guess i better just save a few dollars for the trip
al


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Sep 13, 2016)

Farms, the float from the dam to Curtis Switch park, even with little stopping, is going to take you 8 - 10 hours.  And the new launch ramp isn't in yet at Tammen Park so you'll have to drag your boat over the riprap.  

Here's a better solution that would actually be perfect.  Put in at Horseshoe Bend Park upstream of McCaysville.  Row upstream to the first set of shoals and fish your way back down.  Float all the way to the boat ramp in McCaysville.  The water there is slow and deeper but has fish.  You may find some risers and there are also some big fish in that section if you want to try some streamers.  If TVA begins generating at 10:00, the water will catch you in McCaysville at about 5:10 PM so you'll have plenty of time to fish.

The ramp in McCaysville is on the south side of the river off of Market St. just past the 90 degree curve in the street.  I've included an aerial photo for you.  






For future reference, here's our map and information on the Toccoa tailwater.  By the way, the railroad trestle is just upstream of where Hemptown Creek enters the river.


----------



## FARMS100 (Sep 13, 2016)

JIMMY
thanks for the ideas, I thought aboutthat strech of river I was in blue ridge last weekend and the waterhad3-4 fish dams below horseshoe park. the water was low when I was there also I found the takeout
but will try your plan in a couple of weeks. I am going to cherokee
thursday and friday, I called Riversedge fly shop and was told the water was low but they were stocking so as I 've already paid for permit will stop there and get information from them.
I stoped by blueridge flyshop for information and maybe to meet  you and found you are not there anymore. we will meet later some where. I got on here with trip knew you could set me straight.
HAVE A NICE DAY---AL


----------

